# Need Opinion, Please!



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi and Merry Christmas everyone!

So, today I received an iPod Touch for Christmas. The person who gifted it to me said that they told Walmart white. Well, lo and behold (amazing Walmart quality control in action here); they screwed up and gave her a black edition instead. I honestly don't really mind, I prefer the white, but who cares, right? She said that we should go back and exchange it for a white as she originally asked. Firstly, can we even do this? Secondly, do you think I should? I have no worries about apps, backups etc. I only have two apps, and not to mention iCloud, so I'm good in that area. What would you do?


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Walmart has one of the most lenient return policies. I am like you - color is not that important. If you do want to return it, I would wait a few days. The lines are ridiculous with people returning around the holiday season.


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Walmart has one of the most lenient return policies. I am like you - color is not that important. If you do want to return it, I would wait a few days. The lines are ridiculous with people returning around the holiday season.


Okay, great. I was worried about the fact that it was opened and the device was unlocked. Good suggestion, too. Thank you.


----------

